
Our mental prison: The myth of “objective” knowledge - michaelsbradley
https://www.catholicculture.org/commentary/otc.cfm?id=1337
======
dmfdmf
Its only a myth if you accept Kantian epistemology and its implied ideal of
consciousness as an observerless observation.

